# Part 4 - Over 3000 miles to find the best site



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Then came a phone call from home and we had to leave earlier than planned and head back to Calais. This time going via Le Mans & Rouen preferring to avoid Paris.

SatNav said it was exactly the same mileage but would take 6 minutes longer. Wrong. It was much quicker; the road was virtually deserted all the way up. No queuing at tolls and it was €4 cheaper. Rest stops where fewer and much smaller than the other route though.

What we had learnt though was at the Peage when you collected a ticket there seemed to be sensors as you went though and no matter how many times you leant out to take a bottom ticket only the higher Class 2 ticket would appear.

And after working out fuel cost against mileage we found we had averaged 28mpg, much better than we had costed for or expected and seeing as though most of our fuel was at 96c a litre it was even better.

That is if you remember to put fuel in. The next morning as we pulled away the fuel light came on. Nearest petrol station was 56kms away. It got that bad that we were now making a mental note of the km marker ready to phone breakdown.

A sign - fuel 1000m off the Toll road. Relief was short lived, it was a single card pump, and took French cards only. We thought we were done for, when we remembered SatNav, points of interest. Now on fumes we had 3.6kms to travel or should we say freewheel. We made it.

We laughed about it after but at the time it wasn't funny………… Can't believe it, in all the years we've been travelling abroad we've never ever let fuel go below quarter of a tank.

Now at Calais we expected now to be stung with additional ferry costs. Believe it or not we didn't have a penny extra to pay. Lady luck was defiantly on our side today.

The journey from Dover back up to Derbyshire was horrendous. 
Yep we where back in England, it was raining and we were stuck in road works.

Part 1: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=31699
Part 2: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-287246.html#287246
Part 3: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-287247.html#287247


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Moonlight,

Just read parts 1 - 4 of your trip. Excellent reading, and thankyou, for taking the time and effort to do the write up.

Brilliant stuff.  

Jock.


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Over 3000 miles*

Hi moonlght

Thanks for putting up details of your adventure. Wow!!! Brilliant reading.

Where are you off to next?

Or will you change your mind halfway there?


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Have just read all parts over a morning cuppa. Brilliant! Thanks so much for posting it. I recognise so many things in there (like setting off still undecided!) and memeories of some of he places we've also been such as Mimizan.

btw the pitches are even smaller on Italian sites if it's any consolation, and I'm lusting after Camping La Paz because we set off there a few years back only to have to abort the trip due to ferry breakdown...it's still waiting!

Thanks and Happy Travels.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moonlight

I've just read all 4 parts of your trip report and thoroughly enjoyed it.
Much food for thought.

I hope you don't mind but I've slightly edited the title of each part and also put links to the other 3 parts at the bottom of each part.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great read and loved the photos, thanks.

Brought back memories of our trip to Spain and Portugal.


----------

